# Black screen when overclock



## r8er4ever (Nov 28, 2011)

I just installed a new video card(XFX Radeon 6850) because my old one(Nvidia GTS250) was having issues. Now the 250 had 1x6pin PCIe plug and the 6850 uses 2x6pin PCIe plugs. I have a M3A770DE mobo, AMI P1.80 BIOS, AMD Athlon II X2(250) processor, Corsair GS600 PSU, XFX Radeon HD6850 video card.
Now with the 250 I could easly overclock 10%(bios utility) with no problems. But with the HD6850 when in BIOS I try to get any % overclock, it will boot up but my moniter is black screen as if it was recieve no signal. Was wondering if you think this might be a PSU or BIOS related issue?
I can overclock the video card fine but not the MOBO.


----------



## r8er4ever (Nov 28, 2011)

Forgot to attach this


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

PC Specs?
Pre- Built Brand & Model Number
Custom Built- Brand & Model of Mobo-CPU-RAM-Graphics-PSU.


----------



## Xenzon (Feb 2, 2012)

Would I be correct in saying its a power issue? 

I remember this happening to my self with two 8800GTXs in SLI. I had a power supply with 900w, which was more than enough, but the +12v AMPs were not enough. I bought a better PSU and this solved my problem.

Although your PSU is 700w, which should be enough for a mere ATI 6850, it does depend on how much extra the PSU is trying to power. The GS is only a mid-range PSU.

Do you have to overclock it? 

Mark.


----------



## r8er4ever (Nov 28, 2011)

Tyree I believe all the specs neerded are in the 2 post(the attachment), if not let me know what you need and I'll supply it no problem. And it was a barebone build.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

some of us dont ope attachments incase they are viruses.

Second you have a corsair gs600 which we dont recommend as they are not made by seasonic. You should have a tX,TH or AX and you should be 650w atleast. If your overclocking I would go for a 750w especially if your increasing the voltages.

When you overclock a 10% increase in speed will not show you any performance gain. You either overclock as much as you can or you dont do it all.

AMDs dont overclock aswell as intels and usually with AMDs its just about increasing the multiplier. What settings did you do?

If you cant see anything then you will need to do a cmos reset and try again.

What cooler are you using?


----------



## r8er4ever (Nov 28, 2011)

It's a good cooler AMD Black Edition Copper HeatPipe EXTRA QUIET fan but I have never seen the CPU exceed 110F plus there is a 120mm fan on side of case that is directed right at the CPU. And I usally bump up the clock speed cause the multiplier is maxed at 15X(I use the tool in BIOS that came with MOBO. Don't use the "ASRock OC Tuner" cause not really trust it. I think the BIOS tool is called "*AMD OverDrive™ with ACC feature(Advanced Clock Calibration)", but all you do is select the % you want to overclock then save and restart.
*


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

those options never give a good overclock. Overclocking is always best done manually. However if you stay with the stock cooler you will not be able to proerly overclock as the stock coolers are not designed to handle it.


----------



## r8er4ever (Nov 28, 2011)

Here is a video I found that shows how I was overclocking before(fastforward to about 5:50 in)-
ASRock M3A770DE AM3 MotherBoard Review - YouTube


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

yes I understand how that works. My point was that a 10% overclock is pointless and those automatic overclocking settings don't do the overclocking very well as they go by predeermined settings thought out by the manufacturer.

In the real world not every cpu of the same make is equal and therfore overclocking will have different results for everyone. I know people with the exact same setup as me whilst some can only get 3.7GHz I can can get 4GHz and these are all done manually.

With your auto overclocking someone could have the same setup as you and be able to get a 20% overclock whilst you are struggling to have a 10% overclock.

what do the temps and voltages saying in your BIOS?


----------



## r8er4ever (Nov 28, 2011)

When you say temps and voltages are you asking at normal un-overclocked? Because at normal they are GPU CORE:1.06V and CPU 90F and CORE1 70F and CORE2 70F.
Field Value
Sensor Properties 
Sensor Type Winbond W83627DHG-P (ISA 290h)
Motherboard Name ASRock M3A770DE
Chassis Intrusion Detected Yes

Temperatures 
Motherboard 33 °C (91 °F)
CPU 32 °C (90 °F)
CPU #1 / Core #1 20 °C (68 °F)
CPU #1 / Core #2 20 °C (68 °F)
Aux 35 °C (95 °F)
WDC WD5000AAKX-001CA0 30 °C (86 °F)

Cooling Fans 
CPU 3590 RPM
Aux 1896 RPM
Chassis 2109 RPM

Voltage Values 
CPU Core 1.06 V
+3.3 V 3.34 V
+5 V 5.14 V
+12 V 12.36 V
+5 V Standby 5.28 V


Second off I guess there is some issue with my specs attachment, so here is what is in the attachment:


----------



## Xenzon (Feb 2, 2012)

Is that even a Black Edition CPU? If not you will struggle to overclock it, specially with an asrock board and a stock cooler.

Overclcocks should always be done in BIOS. Not with a crummy tool in windows. This is just asking for trouble.

Uninstall that junk and do it in BIOS. But why do you want to overclock? You wont gain in games, as your CPU can Max that 3D card already, increasing the the CPU will only push the 3d card the same, MAYBE 5% more.

For instance, I get 50fps on Metro2033 with my CPU at 2.8Ghz, at 4.0Ghz I get 52fps. Adding a 2nd card helped me get 60fps at 2.8Ghz and 76fps at 4.0Ghz.

I have a Intel i5 760.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

PC Specs?
Pre- Built Brand & Model Number
Custom Built- Brand & Model of Mobo-CPU-RAM-Graphics-PSU.


----------



## Xenzon (Feb 2, 2012)

His specs were all there, and now there not? The OP is messing around? No?

.............


----------



## r8er4ever (Nov 28, 2011)

First off Xenzon I do the overclocking in the BIOS watch the video(FF it to about 5:50) to see where in BIOS I do it.Second I hope this list is what you are asking for Tyree-
Custom Built-Not sure what your asking here but I think what you mean is it was a barebone build not a custom built pc like a dell or HP.(all components where bought sepperatly and then assembled)
Brand & Model of Mobo-ASROCK M3A770DE
CPU-DualCore AMD Athlon II X2 250, 2671 MHz (15 x 178)Regor Socket AM-3
RAM-F6456U64F9333G 2GB Unbuffered DIMM DDR SDRAM DDR3-1333(Qty=2)
Graphics-XFX Radeon HD6850 1GB DDR5 (Part Code HD-685X-ZCFC)
PSU-Presently is a Corsair GS600(but just purchased a Corsair TX750 just waiting for it to be delivered.) 
Third what I think we have forgotten is that overclocking wasn't a issue when I was using the Nvidia GTS250, the issue only began with the install of the HD6850.
Hope that answers what you guys need. I am trying to understand and supply what your asking for, sorry if my noobness is making your job harder.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

could be down to the corsair gs600 not liking the overclocking. See what happens when you put the 750w in.


----------



## r8er4ever (Nov 28, 2011)

Yes I will it is sposed to be here around the 20th


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

The info in Post#15 is the info we needed. As noted by greenbrucelee, the GS600 PSU is a likely suspect.


----------



## Xenzon (Feb 2, 2012)

I said straight away the PSU.

90% of the time it is after upgrading.

Suppose the change from the GTS250 to the 6850 is quite a big leap. Although the GTS250 is basically a 8800GTX. Which was very power hungry. But it does all depend on what else you're running,

CPU, RAM, HDD, SSD, FANS, LED FANS, DVD...

As said straight away the GS600PSU is abit useless. The TX750 should solve all your problems and I have my fingers crossed for you.

Best of luck,
Mark.


----------



## r8er4ever (Nov 28, 2011)

Just a qwick question, does this have anything to do with it at all?
(Found under the conflicts of hardware moniter)
Memory Address 0xA0000-0xBFFFF PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge
Memory Address 0xA0000-0xBFFFF PCI bus
Memory Address 0xA0000-0xBFFFF AMD Radeon HD 6800 Series

I/O Port 0x000003C0-0x000003DF PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge
I/O Port 0x000003C0-0x000003DF AMD Radeon HD 6800 Series

I/O Port 0x000003B0-0x000003BB PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge
I/O Port 0x000003B0-0x000003BB AMD Radeon HD 6800 Series


----------

